# Reputable Northeast Breeders



## bigredpoodle

http://poodlesonline.com/ This is a great place to start as the breeders on here have to have quantifiable testing...You can search by state and or color or type of poodle .. Good luck !


----------



## tintlet

My friend Danielle has a couple of litters..all health tested. email her at
[email protected]

Gloria


----------



## wishpoo

I think you would have much more success if you contact some great breeders in Canada since you are so close to them also ! Tango, Signet, Clasique - so many great breeders there (IMO). Unless you can contact Cabernet Poodles (MaryOlund) - they will direct you to the best on the East Coast 

Best of luck !!!!


----------



## cbrand

I'm not sure that being listed on poodlesonline should be considered a mark of good reputation. It is a for-pay advertising site. Just keep that in mind.

In the Northeast, I'd contact:

Tivin Poodles www.tivinpoodles.com
Parrishill Poodles www.parrishill.com
Majessa Poodles www.majessastandardpoodles.com


I know it is not Northeast, but this breeder has puppies now:
Stargazer Poodles http://stargazerpoodles.com/


----------



## Chagall's mom

I HIGHLY recommend Cabryn Poodles in Hackettstown, NJ (908)852-3299. Website: www.cabrynpoodles.com. The breeder, Carolyn O'Rourke, is devoted, knowledgeable, seasoned, honest and her dogs are MAGNIFICIENT in form, function and personality. I have one of her phenomenal minis, and have met many of her standards as well. She's a great poodle person; she does all the testing, stands behind all her dogs, is always available to field any questions or help you make decisions about your dog's training and health requirements. You can tell her Chagall's mom suggested you contact her. Best of luck wherever you go to search for and find your spoo!


----------



## wishpoo

Proud - whomever you choose to contact ask for health testing results - they should be listed on the official OFA site or copies sent to you for a review.

Also ask for "Sale Contract" - it should give you at least 2 year health warranty with option to get a new healthy puppy if anything genetic occurs . 

Also look for a breeder who will take a dog back if you can not take care of it for whatever reason or one who would help you find a new home.

Look for a breeder who is very friendly and honest and is always awailable to answer allllll of your questions and ask a LOT of questions.

Look for a breeder who grooms his/her pups at least 3 times before 8 weeks and works on socialization of pups and also starts early potty training.

Look for a breeder who is experienced in puppy temperament testing and knows how to do that and how to match puppy with right home.

Ask about parents temperaments and photos of both parents in stance position so you can check confirmation for yourself if both of the dogs are not AKC Champions. 

I wish you the best of luck !


----------



## amerique2

Although I haven't bought a poodle from her, Carolyn O'Rourke has been a great resource for me and willing to spend time talking to me and e-mailing me. She was just named Mini Breeder of the Year for 2009. Can't remember how many champions she has produced.


----------



## IFG

Try the Poodle Club of MA web site. There is a lisiting of all breeders, and a listing of litters:

http://www.poodleclubofmassachusetts.org/php/brstd.php

http://www.poodleclubofmassachusetts.org/php/litters.php


----------

